# Does no recent PRSI contributions = No Job seekers allowance?



## Instyle (2 Oct 2008)

I'm certain my employer hasnt been paying any PRSI for me over the last 12 weeks. As the job is not working out I am going to accept his offer to let me go. Does anyone know if this means I'm not entitled to JS allowance as the PRSI is not up to date?

I'm in a sales role and my employer rather than letting me go 3 months back suggested that he could split my monthly income 50/50 and during this time he has given it to me in full as milage so I doubt he has been paying the PRSI side.

Many Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Does no reecent PRSI contributions = No Job seekers allowance?*

_Jobseeker's *Allowance *_is a means tested payment. I presume you actually mean _Jobseeker's *Benefit *_which is a _PRSI _linked and non means tested payment? You can check the qualification criteria for _JB _on www.welfare.ie. No recent _PRSI _payments may not mean disqualification. If you don't qualify then you can try for _JA_. Why has your employer not been paying _PRSI_? Sounds dodgy. Are you complicit in some sort of tax and _PRSI _evasion here? That's the impression I get from the "50:50" split you mention.


----------



## Instyle (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Does no reecent PRSI contributions = No Job seekers allowance?*

No not at all. As sales had declined he said he could not afford to keep paying my salary ( as i was not covering myself ). What he suggested was whatever I brought in he would pay me half of this. As business had not picked up during this period it has not amounted to much so I've received almost the full split in my bank account. As a result I'm concerned whether he has made any PRSI contibutions for me as I dont get a wage slip so am none the wiser.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Does no reecent PRSI contributions = No Job seekers allowance?*

Contact _SW _(see their website for the appropriate office - _Sligo _or _Letterkenny _perhaps?) and ask them what your _PRSI _contribution records look like and when the most recent contributions were made. That should clarify whether or not your employer has been remitting contributions. Or maybe just ask your employer. Not getting or insisting on payslips as is your statutory right and your employer's statutory obligation is a bad idea. You should insist on these and _P60s _etc. However if they have not been remitting _PRSI _contributions then it could be they that will be in trouble and _SW _may make allowances for the fact that you should have such contributions on your record. The sooner you get to the bottom of this and sort any problems out the better.


----------



## Instyle (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Does no reecent PRSI contributions = No Job seekers allowance?*

thanks Clubman, I just spoke to the owner of the company and he confirmed that the PRSI has indeed been paid, so all affairs are in order. 

many


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Does no reecent PRSI contributions = No Job seekers allowance?*



Instyle said:


> thanks Clubman, I just spoke to the owner of the company and he confirmed that the PRSI has indeed been paid, so all affairs are in order.
> 
> many


If I was you I would double check with _SW_. Did he also say that he would rectify the situation with regard to lack of payslips etc.?


----------



## Calico (2 Oct 2008)

I think if you were applying for JB the PRSI contributions that would be relevent would be those made in 2006 (or 2007?).....so your last 12 weeks shouldn't have affect this.


----------



## gipimann (2 Oct 2008)

Calico said:


> I think if you were applying for JB the PRSI contributions that would be relevent would be those made in 2006 (or 2007?).....so your last 12 weeks shouldn't have affect this.


 
Except that if no PRSI contributions were being paid, then the employer might be slow to issue a P45 which is required by SW when making a claim.   But all seems to be ok for the OP (apart from the payslip situation).


----------

